# Humble and simple shelf for shrimp



## diego (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, I share with all my two latest projects, two tanks dedicated for shrimp, one of 23 liters and 15 liters another, the cabinet are two old wooden buckets he kept in the attic had formerly served as a support for the 23 liters, but I've used one of the holes to put another tank and to maintain some variety of shrimp.
The soil of 23 liters is Akadama, and there are 6 Neocaridina Heteteropoda yellow.
On the soil of 15 liters have Stratum substrat of Fluval and there is cycling .
Future inhabitants : CRS , CBS , Malaya and ????


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Good looking set ups!


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Diego, as always, nicely done. I especially like the layout of the bottom tank. Very clean and elegant looking.


----------



## diego (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you eklikewhoa and TarantulaGuy . The design of moment is simple, because I tried to leave a space to enjoy the shrimp in areas without plants, perhaps add some plants later .
regards


----------



## ElodeaC (Jan 7, 2012)

what kind of lights do you use? For neon that small it is impossible to find easily the daylight color. The smallest I have found are 24 inches long....

The set ups are really nice looking. I really like the style where you use a drift wood to recreate the look of a root in the bottom of the water.


----------



## aquaponicpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice setup! Care to share any info on the light being used on the bottom tank?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

that is a very cool setup you have there.
Can't wait to see some close up shots of both tanks and the shrimp enjoying their new home.


----------



## diego (Feb 15, 2009)

elodeaC , aquaponicpaw and joshvito , thak you :yo: .
The complete lamp ave 35 cm, the neon is a t5 of 8w and 6400 ° k .


----------

